# Something disgusting



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

I feel sick and disgusted.

Yesterday while I was at the Carrefour at Deira City Center and walked down the aisle containing bottled water, there was this Indian Family. The son (about 8 yrs old) was thirsty and asked his father for a drink. His father picked up a big 1.5 liter bottle of water from the shelf, opened it, let his son take a sip, then he closed the bottle and kept it back on the shelf. His son felt outraged and asked his dad to put the bottle in his card, but the father refused!

Then while I was at the check out counter, this Emirati family with 6 kids stood in front of me with a cart overflowing with groceries and while the kids pillaged the chocolates and boxes of mint placed in-front of the check-out counter (out of sight from the busy cashier) the wife apparently hadn't completed her shopping and kept passing bags of stuff past the queue.... Even despite me pointing out to him the mess that his son had made and that he should include the wrappers and boxes of the items that his son had opened and destroyed, he looked at me blindly as if I didn't exist.

I got home, and when I checked the packet of muffins that I had bought, it was open!!!

I feel disgusted and it is not because of the muffins, but at what these parents inculcate in their children!


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

This is really disgusting!
I was at Carefurre same story,when I asked the bakery guy to weight me the bread I chose,it slipped from his hand on the floor.He still took it off the floor and placed it in the plastic bag and gave it to me!....


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, It is really not polite to put nationalities in your comments. Just saying people would suffice. An Indian may be a Pakistani an Emirati may be a Saudi and so forth.

How many times I saw people in US/ Canada groceries opening cans, yogurt and snacks. I find it really funny seeing the cashier passing an empty item and really disturbing too. A dripping yogurt container Argh!

I saw it here too and honestly, it does not come as a surprise. When you head out for a shwarma, have you noticed anyone there wearing gloves ? Do you really think that all males wash their hands right after using the toilet ? Let me tell you that's disgusting.

For starters, you should not eat inside the grocery store because you entice people to follow suit and good luck finding a place where they serve fast food with gloves.

Security in these grocery stores are weak, if you are caught opening an item and not buying it, they are supposed to go after you. Usually you have a combination of cameras and staff passing as customers to check on consumers


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Do you really think that all males wash their hands right after using the toilet ? Let me tell you that's disgusting.


Completely agree. I went out with some of my colleagues this weekend and the guys thought I was being silly when I told them to stop snacking on the 'urine flavoured peanuts.' However, when I did ask them whether they had washed their hands after their last trip to the toilet...let's just say it sank it after that!


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Well, It is really not polite to put nationalities in your comments. Just saying people would suffice. An Indian may be a Pakistani an Emirati may be a Saudi and so forth.
> 
> How many times I saw people in US/ Canada groceries opening cans, yogurt and snacks. I find it really funny seeing the cashier passing an empty item and really disturbing too. A dripping yogurt container Argh!
> 
> ...


Very well said. People can be disgusting wherever they come from.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Sorry Canuck but there is a HUGE difference between paying for an open bag of chips or an empty bottle of water that you just drank, than opening it, taking a sip and putting it back on the shelf


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

If I was you I would have went to management and have them go through security footage and grab the cheap filthy excuse of a father who didn't buy that cheap bottle of water and have his escorted to the police station. Or told the father off and called him disgusting and threatened to call the police/security on him. The Emirati or whatever would have either been asked to pay or simply let off but yes both stories are quite disgusting. I never trust Carrefour especially not on Fridays, it's so busy that many people get away with the most disgusting things.


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

Ok, being PC and not saying it how it is...... This really could have happened anywhere in the world. UAE isn't the only place where these things happen. Just grin and bear it. Shop at Waitrose from now on. Hope this is constructive enough.


----------



## tigertmoore (Jun 2, 2008)

*All kinds of clean and dirty all over the world...*

Friends: a salient reply here but perhaps not to local tastes... In Macau PRC I was very impressed with the friendliness and courtesy of those locals... in Ghounzou I was sickened almost daily with men at the roadside dropping their drawers uncaring as to who was around, spitting everywhere by everyone as though the saliva in their mouth was somehow unclean and they had to get it out... the phrase that most men men bathed once a year whether they needed it or not... garbage and trash and human waste literally thrown out the window to the street uncaring if there was someone below... 

In Singapore an about face again... clean and smiling and smell nice and locals were encouraged to go out of their way to place niceties of civility above all else... public tongue lashing was not uncommon for those who didn't mind their good manners... In Tokyo the same... very excellent public manners and if you did not then you could expect to be confronted and not politely... 

In Mexico City, horrid and people did not care. In fact they did not care that they did not care. 

In Seattle Washington USA, clean and wonderful and o-so-polite drivers and people go out of their way to help and the tourist is welcomed and the tree-huggers and hippies were actually pleasant to to deal with... 

To end my little diatribe... I believe it is yes the way of being brought up by your parents and family and society... all three really... if your parents bring you up bad but your society will not tolerate such then you will get corrected quickly... if your parents bring you up good but society allows for your disgusting behaviour then you might just go that way... if your family has excellent or horrid manners then you're most likely to behave like them... 

All kinds of clean and dirty all over the world and the UAE is surely no different. 

My penny thoughts here and any other world traveler is most welcome to agree or not. 

A glad evening to us all and as the cowboys say in Amarillo Texas; "there ya go".

Thom


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

IMHO, the issue lays with Dubai being a "plastic city" which on the exterior seems to be a civilized city, but the interior substance is very far from it.

Thus people are shocked sometimes when seeing the interior.

Someone said something (which I like) along the line of... "Dubai is a shiny Porsche body with a rusty Fiat engine".

... versus you get exactly what you would expect in Macau, Ghounzou, Singapore, Tokyo, etc.


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Well, It is really not polite to put nationalities in your comments. Just saying people would suffice. An Indian may be a Pakistani an Emirati may be a Saudi and so forth.
> 
> How many times I saw people in US/ Canada groceries opening cans, yogurt and snacks. I find it really funny seeing the cashier passing an empty item and really disturbing too. A dripping yogurt container Argh!
> 
> ...


Well said! Doesn't matter where you are in the world all people from all walks of life can behave like this. Today (in London) I was in a cafe and ordered a hot chocolate for my wife, I watched the waiter make it and bring to me, he spilt a little. Instead of wiping the cup with a clean cloth I saw him use a rag that another waitress was using to wipe tables with detergent. I told him I wanted a new drink, to which he obliged. 

British, Indian, Arab, American doesn't matter... Poor mannered people exist all over the world.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

BritishGuy said:


> ...... This really could have happened anywhere in the world. UAE isn't the only place where these things happen. .


While I agree with that statement for the most part, lets be honest, the simple fact that we are able to complain about it proves that to some degree, some of us know how to behave and others dont. 

I think we can safely state that this happens more often in places commonly referred to as "third world countries" than others... although yes, Ive seen this happen in the US as well, but whats funny is Ive yet to catch a "white" person doing it, although that doesnt mean that they havent or that they wont. Sometimes extremely educated and wealthy people are much more ignorant and rude than the truly ignorant ones. 

In the end its all about education and manners. What really upsets me is when people buy something edible and throw away the wrapper... on the floor. When I was in Mexico I noticed this almost daily... and it would just infuriate me to no end. I almost punched a guy once for that, i made him pick up his leftover enchiladas Styrofoam container, used napkins and fork...maybe Im the dumb one, but my brain has a hard time comprehending how they dont see what they are doing as wrong.



tigertmoore said:


> if your parents bring you up bad but your society will not tolerate such then you will get corrected quickly...


This is a KEY point. In the US, chances are someone will say something. Ive seen immigrants do as they please and very quickly get corrected. They might not be happy about it and most likely upon return to their countries, they continue their ignorant behavior and bad manners but at least in countries where its frowned upon, they are forced to act civilized.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> .
> 
> I think we can safely state that this happens more often in places commonly referred to as "third world countries" than others... although yes, Ive seen this happen in the US as well, but whats funny is Ive yet to catch a "white" person doing it, although that doesnt mean that they havent or that they wont. .


 Safely state ? Go to Brazil - Rio de Janeiro and you will see most streets clean in downtown; if you head to suburbs you' ll see garbage being thrown in the streets. It is about the law and enforcing it. 

It is not about 3rd world countries, it is about the law. Put a law there and start fining people and you will see things changing. You cannot generalize like that.

Same thing happened in the US too, the problem is that you were born and raised in a period where these things changed. Have you ever seen NYC in the 80s ? I guess not. It was way way dirty back then and violence huge


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm sure a lot of this stuff happens in the US, most likely in red neck country where everyone's related so they don't care if someone else drinks from their bottle since they're all family


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe, you might want to remove that racial term from your post... I believe racial slurs are against forum rules... 

@ Canuck: Agreed, if you implement it into your society and then force it on the population, eventually the newer population will be born into it and assume its the way it should be. But law or no law, my family always taught me not to do this...as I said before, it has a lot to do with education and when thats not available, laws should force people into acting accordingly. 

On the flip-side look at how well people behave here in other aspects, out of fear of being deported. My friend lost her purse at Nasimi beach recently, with passport, cash, credit cards, etc... she called the next day it was recovered with all the money inside. This is unheard of in many other parts of the world. I was truly impressed that it was turned into lost and found, money and all.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

That's not a racial slur?! What do you call people from that part of the US then?


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> That's not a racial slur?! What do you call people from that part of the US then?


Agreed, the term ******* was born from American people to describe someone from a particular demographic. 

Just like the word "chav" is not a racial slur to describe a person from the UK that would fit in well with ********. 

Indeed Laws will lessen a crime, but there a ill mannered people in every country in the world.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> I think we can safely state that this happens more often in places commonly referred to as "third world countries" than others... although yes, Ive seen this happen in the US as well


What you can safely state is that in third world countries, there are less people employed at cleaning and less means expended towards making public property clean.

Take cigarette pack plastic wrappers for instance. The reason you will find a lot of those littering the streets of Delhi or Cairo is not that the people there are dirtier then in London or Paris, it's just that in London or Paris you have a whole branch of big brother that is dedicated to cleaning after you.

Have you ever been in a big city like New York or Naples (the real one, in Italy) during a strike of the cleaning crews ? It just becomes a landfill in under a week...


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Safely state ? Go to Brazil - Rio de Janeiro and you will see most streets clean in downtown; if you head to suburbs you' ll see garbage being thrown in the streets. It is about the law and enforcing it.
> 
> It is not about 3rd world countries, it is about the law. Put a law there and start fining people and you will see things changing. You cannot generalize like that.


Oh yeah, it is about third world countries + the mentality of the people living in it. ... as the previous poster had stated ... third world countries just do not have the resources to clean up after its residents ...

Laws or not ... a resource would still be required to enforce a do-not-throw-our-ish-on-the-street law ... and third world countries mostly are so short on resources to clean after its residents. I'm certain almost every city has something written about littering .... the question is .. how can they enforce it ....



Canuck_Sens said:


> Same thing happened in the US too, the problem is that you were born and raised in a period where these things changed. Have you ever seen NYC in the 80s ? I guess not. It was way way dirty back then and violits ence huge


Hmmmm, one has to wonder, have you lived in NYC in the 80's? I guess not. But perhaps you have gone back in time .. or did a beam me up scotty thang that made you the resident New Yorker .... 

:roll::roll::roll:


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Oh yeah, it is about third world countries + the mentality of the people living in it. ... as the previous poster had stated ... third world countries just do not have the resources to clean up after its residents ...
> 
> Laws or not ... a resource would still be required to enforce a do-not-throw-our-ish-on-the-street law ... and third world countries mostly are so short on resources to clean after its residents. I'm certain almost every city has something written about littering .... the question is .. how can they enforce it .:


If Brazil were a poor country...I would have agreed with you, but it is not.




Saint Ari said:


> Hmmmm, one has to wonder, have you lived in NYC in the 80's? I guess not. But perhaps you have gone back in time .. or did a beam me up scotty thang that made you the resident New Yorker ....


 It used to take 1 hour to reach NYC by plane, I guess from San Fransciso it takes more than that. I like when Americans who never go that often to NY, nor visit the place talk about it. Nope, did not live in NY in the 80s, but friends did and still do and shared stories about how things used to be. In the 80's nobody would stay late outside hanging out and on top I was far too young in the 80's, you; however; probably do remember right uncle Ari.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

I find it strange that you can get fined for chewing gum on the metro yet they allow this kind of behavior in a store to items that are to be purchased...


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> If Brazil were a poor country...I would have agreed with you, but it is not.


Son ... if you had read carefully what was written ... third world countries PLUS mentality of the people that live there ....

So, you're saying that Brazil is a third world country? I don't ... LOL 

If you do .. then I'd like to know what you consider third world ... tsk tsk tsk ... 



Canuck_Sens said:


> It used to take 1 hour to reach NYC by plane, I guess from San Fransciso it takes more than that. I like when Americans who never go that often to NY, nor visit the place talk about it. Nope, did not live in NY in the 80s, but friends did and still do and shared stories about how things used to be. In the 80's nobody would stay late outside hanging out and on top I was far too young in the 80's, you; however; probably do remember right uncle Ari.


[/QUOTE]

My point exactly ... it makes me wonder how people talk about a place in which they havent really stayed in for an extended amount of time ... nor when they pose being originally from somewhere else ...

So have you EVER lived in NYC? Other than the heresay that you're preaching ... where else did you get your info? Any first hand experience? Unless one has actually lived in a place .... everything is heresay ... 

Would you like me to hold your hand while I take you on an NYC tour?


:roll::roll::roll:
- Uncle Ari


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The UAE is a third world country. Ask Jynxy if you have any doubt otherwise.

To the OP, if it affected you so badly, you should've done something about it. Perhaps brought it up to management so they could approach those customers. Nothing worse than silent spectators to a crime!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

You really take things too seriously dude! Firstly I didn't say "*******", I said red neck, a technical difference. Second I do actually mean those people from that part of the US who commit incest or whatever, not all of the southern United States! Whether that is an exaggeration of what really goes on, I have no clue and if those kinds of people are fictional then I guess my comment was aimed at no one. If you want to get really over-the-top, I am sure there are dozens of derogatory comments everywhere on this forum even if the offenders don't use the proper terms.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I do not really try to get into arguments on expatforum but am just curious
@ Nightshadow
Lets hear a non-racist definition of "third world" and "non white" (because apparently white people don't pilfer stuff at stores because you haven't seen them doing it) 
(in a similar vein, I haven't seen Antarctica yet - probably it does not exist)

Just curious - Which category would a white Albanian (just an example) be - in the pilfering category or the non pilfering (as they are white but the country is not as non-poor as India is which is being probably being put in the third world category)


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Thread closed since this is gone way off topic and is not turning into a constructive discussion either.


----------

